# Previsões médio prazo (até 2 semanas) - Janeiro 2019



## Orion (1 Jan 2019 às 20:46)

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Modelos globais:*
- GFS: MeteoPT | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)


*Ensembles:*
- Meteociel (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- Wetterzentrale (GFS)
- Weatheronline (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- ECMWF Ensemble mean and spread (média ensemble e spread em 4 parâmetros)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## Orion (1 Jan 2019 às 20:46)

O atual GFS será substituído pela saída paralela (GFS-FV3) por volta do próximo dia 24.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jan 2019 às 22:30)

PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL: Tempo seco continuará provavelmente até passar do dia 10 de Janeiro


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2019 às 18:47)

Ui vem lá frio...


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jan 2019 às 12:59)

Acho que nunca vi tantos dias seguidos em Lisboa abaixo dos 5ºC:






Completamente o oposto de Dezembro 

Se o padrão não mudar devemos ter dos Janeiros mais frios dos últimos anos


----------



## Stinger (4 Jan 2019 às 13:14)

incrivel que quase todas as serras da peninsula iberica nao teem neve


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Jan 2019 às 13:31)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Acho que nunca vi tantos dias seguidos em Lisboa abaixo dos 5ºC



E, na realidade, até podem ser mais baixas. Basta ver os valores que o IPMA prevê no automático para Arronches e depois os registos que verificamos no Seguimento Sul 
Sinceramente, já fazia falta algum frio para a erradicação das pragas.
Quanto ao frio, parece ser que se irá manter nos próximos 10/15 dias


----------



## redragon (4 Jan 2019 às 16:41)

Sim, não faz somente falta a chuva mas também o frio a valer. Já há alguns anos que se tornou normal haver moscas e mosquitos me pleno mês de dezembro e janeiro.  Antigamente não se via nada disso mas nos últimos anos tornou-se normal....



Dias Miguel disse:


> E, na realidade, até podem ser mais baixas. Basta ver os valores que o IPMA prevê no automático para Arronches e depois os registos que verificamos no Seguimento Sul
> Sinceramente, já fazia falta algum frio para a erradicação das pragas.
> Quanto ao frio, parece ser que se irá manter nos próximos 10/15 dias


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Jan 2019 às 22:43)

O caso da chuva é que é mais preocupante. Há apenas a perspetiva de chuva no Litoral Oeste lá para dia 15, mas será um evento fracote. 
Chuva mesmo a sério se calhar só mesmo para a 3a semana de janeiro. Isto do vórtice polar anda a baralhar os modelos todos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jan 2019 às 15:58)

Incrível mesmo este Janeiro, quase -5ºC de anomalia na mínima todos os dias:


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2019 às 16:02)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Incrível mesmo este Janeiro, quase -5ºC de anomalia na mínima todos os dias:


Não sei se entendi, estás a referir-te à diferença entre a máxima e a mínima ou outra coisa?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jan 2019 às 16:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não sei se entendi, estás a referir-te à diferença entre a máxima e a mínima ou outra coisa?



Está a referir-se às temperaturas mínimas previstas e à normal climatológica, que para Lisboa no mês de Janeiro é de *8,3ºC*.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2019 às 16:21)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Está a referir-se às temperaturas mínimas previstas e à normal climatológica, que para Lisboa no mês de Janeiro é de *8,3ºC*.


Há ok! não tinha mesmo percebido, obrigado!


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jan 2019 às 13:23)

Para Olhão, as mínimas também são baixas:


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2019 às 15:23)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Jan 2019 às 20:47)

Boa noite,
Parece que os modelos a médio prazo finalmente apontam para uma mudança do padrão anticiclónico que temos tido lá para os dias 17 a 18 de janeiro.


----------



## Tonton (9 Jan 2019 às 19:01)

O Anticiclone, finalmente, a começar-se a chegar mais para a terra dele.. (os Açores, claro)

Modelos para dia 16:


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2019 às 10:29)

O anticiclone a recuar e a deixar entrar frentes no nosso território...
(ensaio de interpretação...)


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2019 às 19:48)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Jan 2019 às 13:11)

Precipitação acumulada até 17 de janeiro:





Precipitação acumulada até dia 22 de janeiro:


----------



## Marco pires (12 Jan 2019 às 13:31)

A partir do meio da próxima semana o IPMA já indica o início de uma mudança de padrão, a ver vamos......

*Continente*
Previsão para 4ª feira, 16.janeiro.2019

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva fraca, em especial no litoral oeste.
Vento fraco, soprando por vezes moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante
sul nas terras altas.
Formação de geada nas regiões do interior.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima no litoral das regiões Centro
e Sul.

METEOROLOGISTA(S):
Cristina Simões e Ricardo Tavares


----------



## cova beira (13 Jan 2019 às 10:48)

parece que o inverno vai começar dentro de sete oito dias, mapas muito interessantes começam a ser  modelados pelo europeu, gfs e respetivos ensembles.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Jan 2019 às 11:45)

Comparação: *ECMWF vs GFS*

*ECMWF:*





*GFS:



*
O ECMWF prevê mais chuva para o sul, enquanto que o GFS prevê para o Norte. Vamos ver qual é o que acerta.


----------



## Snifa (14 Jan 2019 às 13:26)

A Verdadeira mudança de padrão seria algo deste género, tudo ainda muito distante e incerto

Vamos aguardar, mas  pelo menos alguns sinais vão surgindo:


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2019 às 20:19)




----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jan 2019 às 20:59)

Hummmmmm...
Com o abaixamento da pressão logo ali a NO\N da Península Ibérica, será de esperar a entrada de depressões, atrás de depressões, a afectar toda a Península...
É uma boa perspectiva, o que conjugado com o arrastamento de ar frio com origem polar\polar marítimo, de nos trazer precipitação acima da média e nevões abundantes a cotas média (vá lá: a cotas baixas teoricamente seria possível )


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2019 às 10:44)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Jan 2019 às 17:07)

Depois de vários dias com previsão a 240 horas de anticiclone e pouquíssima chuva, vejo isto: 




Acumulados bastante interessantes no Litoral Norte, podendo chegar aos 85% do valor mensal para janeiro em apenas um evento ou dois.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2019 às 18:59)




----------



## cova beira (16 Jan 2019 às 22:37)

este tópico já teve melhores dias estamos perante uma situação interessantíssima de acompanhar, até porque os modelos estão à nora e por aqui não se passa nada.

saída muito boa do gfs 18 com o potente anticiclone no atlantico a colocar uma cunha entre as depressoes saídas da terra nova, fazendo assim descer na direção da penisula iberica uma potente massa de ar frio com muita instabilidade.







Europeu deu um grande recuo durante o dia de hoje mas gfs continua firme.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jan 2019 às 14:41)




----------



## jamestorm (17 Jan 2019 às 18:35)

Alguma possibilidade de virmos a ter neve a cotas baixas em locais nao habituais como em 2006?


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2019 às 18:57)

O ECMWF 12z,  apesar da distância, ainda dá uma réstia de esperança.

Com esta sinóptica haveria bastante frio e desconforto térmico causado pelo vento, mas em termos de precipitação ( ou o grosso dela) esta ficaria provavelmente retida nas montanhas do Norte de Espanha, ou então aguaceiros e instabilidade ao largo da costa sobre o mar e sem nunca entrarem em terra ...o habitual neste tipo de entradas:


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (17 Jan 2019 às 22:17)

Sempre a mesma conversa da neve. Parece que vivemos na Finlândia. Preocupem-se com a chuva. Neve para nós é só para a fotografia, não nos serve de nada nas quantidades infímas em que cai.


----------



## ferreira5 (17 Jan 2019 às 22:47)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Sempre a mesma conversa da neve. Parece que vivemos na Finlândia. Preocupem-se com a chuva. Neve para nós é só para a fotografia, não nos serve de nada nas quantidades infímas em que cai.


Como a neve não é frquente ,é normal o entusiasmo no fórum,  sempre foi assim...há muitos anos! Como existe essa possibilidade é normal que discuta essa possibilidade,  uma vez que é um forum de metereologia .


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Jan 2019 às 22:47)

_Beast from the east _by GFS 18z  Sequinha no entanto claro...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Jan 2019 às 23:13)

Neve, neve, neve, neve. Let me dream.


----------



## Tonton (18 Jan 2019 às 00:51)

A verificar-se, já não era muito mau, uns 30 e tal mm até ao final do mês...


----------



## Tonton (18 Jan 2019 às 01:02)

c0ldPT disse:


> _Beast from the east _by GFS 18z  Sequinha no entanto claro...



Não parece ser assim tão seca...


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2019 às 15:48)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Sempre a mesma conversa da neve. Parece que vivemos na Finlândia. Preocupem-se com a chuva. Neve para nós é só para a fotografia, não nos serve de nada nas quantidades infímas em que cai.



A Neve a par das trovoadas são os fenómenos que mais fazem mover e suspirar os membros deste fórum... A neve é especial exatamente por ser rara nossas paragens, se fosse comum não era sequer assunto! Estranho como é que cá anda pelo menos desde 2015 ainda não percebeu isso...


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2019 às 20:42)




----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Jan 2019 às 21:00)

Mas por aquilo que vejo o ecm está bem mais fraquinho e não mostra nada de jeito ..


----------



## irpsit (18 Jan 2019 às 23:39)

Neve é especial para os portugueses porque é rara.

Portugal é o pais europeu onde a neve é mais rara!

Rara no litoral, mas costumava ser comum no interior norte (alguns nevoes todos os anos eram garantidos em Tras os Montes)

Houve alturas, antes de 1950, que nevoes eram mais comuns no litoral, incluindo em Lisboa, na decada de 40 e na epoca medieval.

Hoje em dia é dificil ver neve abaixo dos 400-500 metros no litoral norte e centro. Entradas siberianas costumam ser secas. Entradas de norte ficam retidas nas montanhas da Galiza.

Neve é comum nos Alpes, na Escaninavia, Islandia e Russia (eu fartei-me de neve apos 5 anos na Islandia). Se querem ver neve, marquem umas ferias na neve!!!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Jan 2019 às 09:33)

Dói muito, mas é a nossa realidade actual! Este maldito leva sempre a dele defronte , triste sina a nossa 

*ECM
*





*GFS
*


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Jan 2019 às 09:45)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Dói muito, mas é a nossa realidade actual! Este maldito leva sempre a dele defronte , triste sina a nossa
> 
> *ECM
> *
> ...


Foi mesmo a "machadada" final, se é se dúvidas ainda houvessem.
Quem manda aqui é o nosso amigo AA.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Jan 2019 às 10:36)

Davidmpb disse:


> Foi mesmo a "machadada" final, se é se dúvidas ainda houvessem.
> Quem manda aqui é o nosso amigo AA.



Verdade @Davidmpb , verdade! O sonho comanda a vida, é certo,  e vamos aguardar pelas próximas saídas! Mas pessoalmente não entrei em grande euforias, ou não conhecesse eu a nossa realidade , e as variáveis que são necessárias para o tal "evento" de sonho para voltarmos a ver o elemento branco em zona menos normais de acontecer por cá  Mas aquilo que mais me preocupa com este cenário já muito previsível é a falta de precipitação , num Janeiro que poderá vir a ser dos mais secos de sempre!


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2019 às 11:53)

Pessoal, lembrem-se que a conversa de chat meteorológica pertence ao seguimento livre 

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2019.9918/unread


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Jan 2019 às 11:23)

Arctic Oscillation and Polar Vortex Analysis and Forecasts
January 21, 2019

"Ridging/positive geopotential height anomalies centered south of Iceland and extending into Western Europe are forcing troughing/negative geopotential height anomalies over the remainder of Europe *and over the next two weeks this pattern is predicted to persist and slowly drift westward*.   This pattern is predicted to bring seasonable to below normal temperatures to much of Europe including the United Kingdom (UK) over the next wo weeks. The one exception is Southeastern Europe where southwesterly winds will transport relatively mild air into the region." 

Disponível em https://www.aer.com/science-research/climate-weather/arctic-oscillation/


----------



## Snifa (22 Jan 2019 às 19:33)

Ainda a 240 horas, mas não deixa de ser curiosa a sintonia ( dada a distância temporal) entre ECMWF 12z  e GFS 12z.

Estão praticamente iguais em termos de sinóptica prevista aqui na nossa zona:


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Jan 2019 às 23:01)

Já merecemos algo assim


----------



## microcris (23 Jan 2019 às 09:40)

O moço dos Açores não quer fazer a vontade, uma run depois e já a coisa vai perdendo a pica.


----------



## microcris (24 Jan 2019 às 11:28)

Bota lá a criar mais um bocadinho de expectativa (para 3 dias antes desaparecer tudo  )

Com inicio às 170h


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Jan 2019 às 11:45)

Mas esse é um cenário previsto pelos modelos ecm e gfs e por isso será certo que se vai concretizar !!


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Jan 2019 às 11:48)

Pessoal emoldurem isto :


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jan 2019 às 21:29)

Que vendaval... Não me lembro de ver um mapa assim da velocidade media do vento.
É bom que seja uma saída tresloucada do gfs.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Jan 2019 às 10:14)

Não parecendo ser de todo um alteração de padrão, já parece ser convergente entre os modelos  o afastamento do AA para Oeste a partir de dia 31 de Janeiro, e por consequência disso a passagem de uma superfície frontal fria, que não sendo de todo o evento de sonho que tanto temos pedido, irá trazer a tão preciosa precipitação, e neve nos locais habituais , mas possa ser que dia 2 possamos ter alguma surpresa  Entretanto a distância temporal ainda é alguma ,e pelo comportamento dos modelos nas últimas semanas, temos mesmo que aguardar! Hoje e amanhã teremos dias de Primavera.

*GFS*











*ECM*






*Precipitação*






*Neve
*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Jan 2019 às 16:51)

Já que as minhas últimas mensagens foram eliminadas deste tópico, vou ver se é desta que deixam estar a minha mensagem aqui neste tópico.  Para que isso aconteça vou colocar aqui os modelos de previsão, os quais prevêem a tão desejada chuva.

Previsão para 150 horas:





Previsão para 200 horas:




Previsão para 240 horas:





45 mm até 4 de fevereiro. Nada mau, visto que até agora o mês de janeiro acumula apenas 28 mm.


----------



## celsomartins84 (26 Jan 2019 às 07:13)

Para dias 31 e 1 a chuva que estava prevista aqui para o Oeste já levou um corte enorme.. ficamos com o spray o vento e o temporal marítimo 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (26 Jan 2019 às 09:27)

Previsão do ECMWF, precipitação e neve  até às 240 horas:











Ali na zona do Gerês, e se se confirmarem as previsões, podem ver um belo nevão. 

De resto, um pouco por todo o interior Norte/Centro, há boas possibilidades de neve em quantidades razoáveis e que já acumulariam algo no solo, assim se confirme a tendência.


----------



## Snifa (26 Jan 2019 às 10:48)

A Paralela do GFS está bastante interessante no pós frontal, coloca precipitação e neve em boa parte do Interior Norte/Centro, com bastante frio previsto 

Gerês, Larouco, Amarela, Alvão, Marão, Montemuro, Caramulo, Bornes, Nogueira, Montesinho, e claro Estrela, podem ver boas acumulações de neve a partir de determinada (?) cota.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jan 2019 às 10:16)




----------



## Orion (29 Jan 2019 às 13:45)

O CFS com expectativas elevadas


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (29 Jan 2019 às 14:29)

O que me vou rindo aí com essas previsões mensais vs sazonais. Os modelos  foram programados com base em certos respostas perante determinadas variáveis. Mas o que se tem passado é que a atmosfera este ano não está a dar uma resposta de acordo com o que seria expectável .... Dai vermos estas disparidades enormes entre médio e longo prazo..


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Jan 2019 às 14:45)

A cerca de 90/96h as divergências entre ECMWF/GFS com o GFS FV3 são grandes, do ponto de vista do freezing level, talvez isto já não se altere muito e seja necessário esperar mesmo para ver qual deles é que , se bem que o GFS FV3 está bem sozinho... Não esquecer é que estas cartas marcam já, um período em que deverá haver intrusão de ar mais seco (durante a madrugada), poderia até ser interessante se a convecção se aguentasse nesta transição húmido/seco mas isso é muito pouco provável.

Corte vertical para algures no SO de Bragança (há de facto ar bastante seco num troço do perfil atmosférico, mas a questão é que isto vai em si ,limitar muito a convecção):





GFS FV3:





GFS:





ECMWF (valores isolados de 750m nas manchas azuis mais escuras, mas de resto o valor mais frequente é entre os 800m e 900m, sobretudo este último:


----------



## dvieira (29 Jan 2019 às 15:10)

*Continente*
Previsão para 6ª feira, 1.fevereiro.2019

Céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade, apresentando-se muito
nublado na região Sul até ao início da manhã com períodos de chuva,
que poderá ser localmente intensa.
Aguaceiros, em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro, que poderão
ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada, diminuindo gradualmente
de frequência a partir do meio da tarde.
Queda de neve acima de 800/1000 metros de altitude, sendo acima
de 600/800 metros no nordeste transmontano.
Vento moderado (25 a 35 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando forte
(35 a 45 km/h), com rajadas até 75 km/h no litoral, e sendo
forte (40 a 55 km/h) nas terras altas, com rajadas até 95 km/h,
rodando para noroeste a partir da tarde.
Descida de temperatura.

_Atualizado a 29 de janeiro de 2019 às 12:58 UTC (IPMA)_


----------



## microcris (30 Jan 2019 às 09:07)

Na próxima saída já não deve ser assim, contudo é uma aproximação um bocadito agressiva






e fria


----------



## lserpa (31 Jan 2019 às 14:07)

Grande divergência entre o gfs e o ecmwf. Provavelmente a tendência do GFS irá levar a melhor, seguindo assim a tendência da segunda quinzena de janeiro. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------

